# Problems at DPS1 Rosemead, CA?



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I have not done Flex in a few months but right now myself and 3 others in the east San Gabriel Valley of Los Angeles County are waiting for Amazon orders. They were supposed to be delivered Sunday before 9 PM and all day tracking showed (for me) driver is 23 stops away and out of delivery at 9:37 AM. Now today it has been showing out for delivery since 8:22 AM but right now shows the driver back at DPS1 and it says driver is currently 54 stops away.

What the bleep is going on?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not a flex driver. Flex drivers are never 54 stops away. Flex drivers also never out for delivery at 8:22 or 9:37 in the morning.

Blame it on a van driver.

Your best bet is to call customer service and complain. They will probably end up getting the package put on a Flex route because of the complaint. I've seen some evening routes 2 hr (~7-9pm) delivering some of the packages with a post-it note on it because the customer called because they want their shit they ordered.


----------

